# Rebranding of the City Locations as "Pulse"



## Fasttr (Apr 27, 2016)

I wish they would spend the money on getting the website working, rather than spending it on rebranding stuff like this....

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/mvcpulse/

The link came via an email about a pending ressie at Custom House that I have.



> We are excited for your upcoming stay at Marriott’s Custom House. It was announced today that this property will now be called Marriott Vacation Club Pulse℠ at Custom House, Boston. All services and amenities that you are accustomed to at our properties will remain unchanged. We are looking forward to welcoming you.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 27, 2016)

*Marriott Vacation Club Pulse*

My wife and daughter are staying at The Mayflower in DC in July, and we just received an email with the following information:



> We are excited for your upcoming stay at Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower. It was announced today that this property will now be called Marriott Vacation Club Pulse℠ at The Mayflower, Washington, D.C.. All services and amenities that you are accustomed to at our properties will remain unchanged. We are looking forward to welcoming you.



There was a link to the following web site:

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/mvcpulse/index.html

This information was on the "About" page:


> IN THE HEART OF IT ALL.
> 
> There's a difference between visiting a place and truly experiencing it – between seeing its sites and discovering its secrets – between walking a city's streets and feeling its pulse. This is the difference that Marriott Vacation Club PulseSM proudly offers in the heart of vibrant cities.
> 
> ...



It appears all of the city locations are being rebranded as Marriott Vacation Club Pulse


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 27, 2016)

We received the same type of email related to a reservation we have for NY next April. I agree they are creating a unique brand within the system for their urban locations. It will be interesting to see which other cities will be added in the future.

Mike


----------



## davidvel (Apr 27, 2016)

An interesting way of saying, "Don't expect full kitchens, big 2 bedroom units, with typical MVC resort amenities. It's more like a hotel. This is not your father's MVC."


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 27, 2016)

davidvel said:


> An interesting way of saying, "Don't expect full kitchens, big 2 bedroom units, with typical MVC resort amenities. It's more like a hotel. This is not your father's MVC."



I think it's very good that they are distinguishing these resorts from the main brand since MVC Pulse WON'T have those amenities you listed. That way, the core brand remains intact as their traditional resort brand with resort amenities. I think this addresses the concerns that some have expressed that these new locations "water down" the MVC brand. By separating them out into a related but separate brand, they are essentially addressing that concern, I think. The fact that they are putting Custom House into this brand retroactively shows that they are trying to be consistent.

But I would certainly expect the proposed Big Island resort, for example, to be part of the main MVC brand.


----------



## ahdah (Apr 27, 2016)

*We own at Custom House*

We also received the e-mail about Pulse.  It will now be Marriott Vacation Club Pulse at Custom House (or something like that)  
I wonder how this will change our ability to reserve on special weeks.  
Last year when I was trying to get July 4th week.  Within 5 minutes there were no longer any weeks available.

I have been reserving that week for the last 4 years, but now it is not available.

It will be interesting......

I will try again for 4th of July week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> My wife and daughter are staying at The Mayflower in DC in July, and we just received an email with the following information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also this link to the MVCPulse page on owners.marriottvacationclub.com.  Each Pulse property is listed; click on the "View Property" buttons to access DC Points Charts, photos, floorpans, amenities, etc.

I like that they've organized these properties into their own niche.  They're not for everybody but there's definitely an interested demographic (and we're it. )


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2016)

Not sure that I would have gone with that name, "Pulse". I don't get it. It doesn't really give any brand awareness to what it is that these properties really are. I guess it is supposed to be hip and cool, but for me it is just blah.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 27, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> I think it's very good that they are distinguishing these resorts from the main brand since MVC Pulse WON'T have those amenities you listed. That way, the core brand remains intact as their traditional resort brand with resort amenities. I think this addresses the concerns that some have expressed that these new locations "water down" the MVC brand. By separating them out into a related but separate brand, they are essentially addressing that concern, I think. The fact that they are putting Custom House into this brand retroactively shows that they are trying to be consistent.
> 
> But I would certainly expect the proposed Big Island resort, for example, to be part of the main MVC brand.



I agree with this view. Distinguishing the two types of properties from each other should make it easier for owners to quickly know the major difference in rooms and amenities available.

With regard to the Big Island property, I hope they put a kitchenette in the units, at least similar to MOC. I can't imagine they would do, or be able to do, more than that.

Mike


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure that I would have gone with that name, "Pulse". I don't get it. It doesn't really give any brand awareness to what it is that these properties really are. I guess it is supposed to be hip and cool, but for me it is just blah.



"Pulse" = In the heart of the city. Vibrant. Alive. Happening!

Got my Pulse email. Guess I am alive!


----------



## jancurious (Apr 27, 2016)

I think the marketing is brilliant.  Although I love the "traditional" Marriott timeshare, there are many times that we have wished we could just book hotels in major cities (which we do a bit with travel certificates with our reward points).  I think for a lot of potential buyers, this will be an exceptional attraction for those trips they aren't planning on taking with the kids (or grandkids).

I'm hoping with the new branding that they continue to add these types of city options.

Jan


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure that I would have gone with that name, "Pulse". I don't get it. It doesn't really give any brand awareness to what it is that these properties really are. I guess it is supposed to be hip and cool, but for me it is just blah.



I agree.  I understand why they might want a sub-branding theme for these city locations to avoid cheapening the traditional resorts, but IMHO the name "Pulse" is more than just bland.  I actually think it is a stupid name, but what do I know?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree.  I understand why they might want a sub-branding theme for these city locations to avoid cheapening the traditional resorts, but IMHO the name "Pulse" is more than just bland.  I actually think it is stupid, but what do I know?



I am sure there was a team of marketing geniuses that were paid lots of money to come up with it.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am sure there was a team of marketing geniuses that were paid lots of money to come up with it.


Guys and gals with their finger on the pulse.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am sure there was a team of marketing geniuses that were paid lots of money to come up with it.


The same people who have been "upgrading" the website. :hysterical:


----------



## gblotter (Apr 28, 2016)

I know that Boston Custom House cannot be part of the Destinations Club trust because it is a Right To Use (RTU) property - not deeded.

Does anyone know if the other Pulse properties also fall into that same non-deeded RTU category? Could that be a reason for their grouping as Pulse properties?

Or is it just to alert folks that these city properties are not like other traditional MVCI timeshares? The hotel conversions at Kaui Beach Club and Maui Ocean Club (and perhaps Waikoloa too?) also lack full kitchens and washer/dryer, yet they are not designated as Pulse properties.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 28, 2016)

I understand the need to find additional ways to spend DP's.  I do not understand the economics of spending this way unless it is better than letting the points go unused.   

 To try and level the playing field, let's ignore the purchase price of points.  I am also ignoring any other Marriott brand .   I am using July 4th weekend (7-1 through 7-4)  in both NYC and DC.  Just looking at what is called Marriott Vacation Club brand on the hotel side website, I can get a room in NYC for 149 per night using 7vc and 179 using AAA.  In DC there are no discounts for the Marriott Vacation Club Mayflower this timeframe so the best price is 342.  If I try and book a room in the Mayflower AC, I can get a room at 179 with a discount code.  It is the same hotel as the club brand.  This is the reason I used it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2016)

gblotter said:


> I know that Boston Custom House cannot be part of the Destinations Club trust because it is a Right To Use (RTU) property - not deeded.
> 
> Does anyone know if the other Pulse properties also fall into that same non-deeded RTU category? Could that be a reason for their grouping as Pulse properties?
> 
> Or is it just to alert folks that these city properties are not like other traditional MVCI timeshares? The hotel conversions at Kaui Beach Club and Maui Ocean Club (and perhaps Waikoloa too?) also lack full kitchens and washer/dryer, yet they are not designated as Pulse properties.



They can be in the trust. In fact, Marriott has already conveyed inventory from The Mayflower to the trust. They have indicated that they will slowly add San Diego and South Beach to the trust. Perhaps even not until 2017.


----------



## capjak (Apr 28, 2016)

Some how this will generate $$ it has to make economic sense to change the brand perhaps as a perk of buying direct vs resale?


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 28, 2016)

gblotter said:


> Does anyone know if the other Pulse properties also fall into that same non-deeded RTU category? Could that be a reason for their grouping as Pulse properties?
> 
> Or is it just to alert folks that these city properties are not like other traditional MVCI timeshares? The hotel conversions at Kaui Beach Club and Maui Ocean Club (and perhaps Waikoloa too?) also lack full kitchens and washer/dryer, yet they are not designated as Pulse properties.



The primary reason to designate these as MVC Pulse is to make it clear that the focus in these locations is on the destination/city rather than the resort itself. That was basically what they said in the 1Q earnings call this morning. In the regular MVC product, the focus is as much on the resort and its amenities as it is on the destination.

The Kauai Beach Club and Maui Ocean Club properties (and likely the Waikoloa property as well) lack full kitchens since they are hotel conversions, but these locations offer the traditional resort experience with large pools, activities, etc etc., so they fit into the traditional MVC brand rather than Pulse.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 28, 2016)

10410z said:


> I understand the need to find additional ways to spend DP's.  I do not understand the economics of spending this way unless it is better than letting the points go unused.
> 
> To try and level the playing field, let's ignore the purchase price of points.  I am also ignoring any other Marriott brand .   I am using July 4th weekend (7-1 through 7-4)  in both NYC and DC.  Just looking at what is called Marriott Vacation Club brand on the hotel side website, I can get a room in NYC for 149 per night using 7vc and 179 using AAA.  In DC there are no discounts for the Marriott Vacation Club Mayflower this timeframe so the best price is 342.  If I try and book a room in the Mayflower AC, I can get a room at 179 with a discount code.  It is the same hotel as the club brand.  This is the reason I used it.



As I noted in the SD Pulse thread,


> A summer week in "2-Room Connecting Suite" is 4500 points. A summer week in Ko Olina in a 2BR , with full kitchen, washer/dryer is 4575 points. A very big dilution of points IMO.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 28, 2016)

davidvel said:


> As I noted in the SD Pulse thread,
> 
> 
> 
> > A summer week in "2-Room Connecting Suite" is 4500 points. A summer week in Ko Olina in a 2BR , with full kitchen, washer/dryer is 4575 points. A very big dilution of points IMO.



Because of this poor point cost/value relationship, I would expect that we will likely see substantially fewer 7-day bookings at the MVC Pulse locations. I think bookings at these locations will be shorter and more inventory will remain available inside of the 10-month 1+ night booking window than at traditional resorts. For lowly "Owners" like us in the lowest tier, that is good.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am sure there was a team of marketing geniuses that were paid lots of money to come up with it.



And I bet they were all Millennials. I don't mind it because as long as I have a 'Pulse' I will keep traveling.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 28, 2016)

*San Diego*

The Chargers are trying to get a new stadium built and funded partially by raising the transient occupancy tax to about 15%   I think that right now the TOT is around 10 or 11 percent.  The theory is that the visitors can afford this and is a clever way for the local residents to kind of get a free ride.  

I'm wondering if the TOT applied to timeshare owners or exchangers using the new gaslamp Marriott property ?  Also, if they have to pay the TOT, I'm wondering how they figure this?


----------



## davidvel (Apr 28, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> The Chargers are trying to get a new stadium built and funded partially by raising the transient occupancy tax to about 15%   I think that right now the TOT is around 10 or 11 percent.  The theory is that the visitors can afford this and is a clever way for the local residents to kind of get a free ride.
> 
> I'm wondering if the TOT applied to timeshare owners or exchangers using the new gaslamp Marriott property ?  Also, if they have to pay the TOT, I'm wondering how they figure this?








 Let them pay..let them pay...let them pay... 





Currently its 12.5% (more than 30 units), and would go to 16.5%. My professional guess is the City will seek it on the SD MVC Pulse (at the current or new rate).


----------



## ronparise (Apr 28, 2016)

Wyndham calls their urban properties "the avenue collection"  and they have another group of resorts that they call "legacy resorts" 

That way there are no surprises when some one visits one of the older properties or an urban property that is not your typical cookie cutter 2 bedroom condo with a full kitchen and two baths and no charm

 They also have units at some of the resorts designated as "presidential" that so they can charge more   I think it's smart that Marriott is doing the same thing. No one even Marriott can be all things to all people. I passed on Marriott before but This Pulse thing has me wanting to take a second look


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 28, 2016)

*Pulse of South Beach*

Having just stayed at the new Miami South Beach location I think the name Pulse is excellent and coveys the vibrant feel of these locations.  This will be a highly desirable property especially for long weekend stays and will be difficult to book one of the 49 units in the future.  
By the way, I participated in a market research study done for Marriott about 18 months ago, exactly on these urban locations.  I was glad to see that this location already had many of the amenities that were discussed and recommended by our group during the study.
They do spend a lot of time, money and research on these things and don't go plunking down huge investments like this without being fairly certain there will be a demand.   I can't wait to see where else more of these Pulse locations will be opened.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 28, 2016)

good evening

Good ol' Puck is back in the game.  Going up to NYC for some hospital business and Bolts v Islanders on Tuesday 5/3 Game 3... Booked a 1 night stay atthe Pulse NYC..Empire view king...go the 30% discount (less than 60 days)..it cost me 500 pts...

will get back with review!!!


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 29, 2016)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Good ol' Puck is back in the game.  Going up to NYC for some hospital business and Bolts v Islanders on Tuesday 5/3 Game 3... Booked a 1 night stay atthe Pulse NYC..Empire view king...go the 30% discount (less than 60 days)..it cost me 500 pts...
> 
> will get back with review!!!



Puckman, good to see you back!  Let us know what you think of the NYC Pulse Location on W. 37th St.  Its a great location right in the heart of mid-town.  I will try to walk by it one day to check it out soon. 

Also, let us know what you think of the Barclay Center for Hockey.  I haven't been there yet, but I hear it has its issues.  Hope you enjoy the game, but Let's go Isles!


----------



## WBP (Apr 29, 2016)

billymach4 said:


> "Pulse" = In the heart of the city. Vibrant. Alive. Happening!
> 
> Got my Pulse email. Guess I am alive!



Pulse = something that you will need to check when you receive your 2017 Maintenance Fee bill.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 29, 2016)

Lol...good one!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 29, 2016)

good evening

Barclay's is a basketball first barn built for the Brooklyn Nets....  The islanders adopted it as a best available solution to it's search for a new arena in Nassau..

one end has tons of "restricted " view seats...  I snagged a few on the other side!!!

I have ZERO issues with folks rooting for their hometown teams. It's the Bolt Season Ticket Members that go to all the games but put on their Hawks, Redwing, Bruin  etc jersey when they come in... but then start rooting for the Bolts when we score first!!!

full review coming  500 pts that were in my penalty box anyway seems better than $490 /night at residence inn anyway... I coul dhave snagged a room for 380 pts..but I splurged on the view...

go bolts.. tomorrow will tell the tale... if the go down 0-2 it wont look good...


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 30, 2016)

davidvel said:


> An interesting way of saying, "Don't expect full kitchens, big 2 bedroom units, with typical MVC resort amenities. It's more like a hotel. This is not your father's MVC."



So - if no full kitchen or W/D in the room, can we assume that using our Guest lock off will get us the trade?  Or is there yet ANOTHER layer of finagle here?  As far as Marriott having its fingers on our PULSE, many of us are aware that their fingers have been *elsewhere*, too - like on the "wallet" of points, properties, etc. we have, as well as our own wallets that pay the annual fees.   Lately, The Boss and I  have been re-thinking how we want to plan future vacations with Marriott. It's not the only way we travel, but we do like owning these and do use them.  However, we now know to try to cover out bets - grab something *close* to what we want with DCPs, keep an II trade request percolating, and find a second-back-up hotel property in case we need to make a fast switch. The things some people will do to see Spring Training . . .   We miss the Old Days - you own, you trade.  Boom. Done.  I know that theoretically we still can - but shaking out availability with all the new systems vying for the same times and places, is aggravating.  Except when we *hit it* - then it is of course, wonderful.  I used to be indecisive about this - now I am not so sure.


----------



## Gaff (May 4, 2016)

Dioxide45, I believe that 'Pulse' refers to the 'Pulse of the City'.  I know the custom house is right in the middle of Faneuil Hall & the North End/Waterfront.


----------



## Gaff (May 4, 2016)

The way I read the email was that you do not have to belong to the 'Destination' program to trade a 'Pulse' property for another 'Pulse' property. Kudos to me!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2016)

Gaff said:


> The way I read the email was that you do not have to belong to the 'Destination' program to trade a 'Pulse' property for another 'Pulse' property. Kudos to me!!!!



You can always book a stay at a Pulse property with cash on Marriott.com. Boston and NY are also regularly seen in II. If you want to stay with DC points, you would need to belong to the Destinations program in order to book, or rent points from someone else who is that can book a stay for you.


----------



## jancurious (May 4, 2016)

I had had a request in with II for the Manhattan Club for quite awhile.  On 3/15 I  called II to chat and the Marriott desk at II picked up.  She immediately informed me that Marriott's NYC property was open so I asked to add it to my exchange request.  

The next day I had a match for 9/30-10/7/17 at MNY!  I got it with a 1 BR lock-off at Shadow Ridge.

I love Marriott!

Jan


----------



## alchook (Aug 21, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> Having just stayed at the new Miami South Beach location I think the name Pulse is excellent and coveys the vibrant feel of these locations.  This will be a highly desirable property especially for long weekend stays and will be difficult to book one of the 49 units in the future.



Do you know if they charge MVC members for parking?


----------

